# Kestrels from BD, who's in?



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not in the market for a new bike mainly because I would never live to unpack it, (I'm married) but that Kestrel that BD is going to be selling is one sweet looking ride.

When I went out shopping in the summer of '06, the bike I liked the best was Giant carbon. The bike I rode was Giant's entry level with 105 and weighed over 20 lbs. It was priced at $1999. 

A Kestrel with Ultegra for $2K. Is that sweet or what? 'Course I don't know much about Kestrels because they've always been out of my price range. Maybe they're just junk.

Edited to add: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/rt_7_frame_fork/


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not planning on buying one but if all the BD supporters (or is it "fanboy cheerleaders") want to put they money together and get me a 57 I certainly would ride it and give it an honest review.


For that matter I would do that with any of the BD bikes.:thumbsup: I'm in need of a FS MTB by the way.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Love the frame.....of course it's not the usual BD fare...maybe that's why.
But no money for another bike this year...alas.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Dang that's pretty sweet looking!

:thumbsup:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Oversane said:


> A Kestrel with Ultegra for $2K. Is that sweet or what? 'Course I don't know much about Kestrels because they've always been out of my price range. Maybe they're just junk.


I had one of the earliest Kestrels, a SCI 200 way back '91. Monocoque Carbon Fiber frames were a novelty then. It has a nice/silent ride muffling everything before it passes to the rider, but I missed the springy/lively ride of a steel frame. My son borrowed it for a race, went down and the right brake lever and rear derailleur were bruised but the frame came out unscathed. He liked it so much he bought his own 2.8 EMS. After a season of racing, (crash included) he sent it back to Kestrel for refurbishing. When it came back it looked brand new. I also read just recently from another Kestrel owner that warranty is topnotched.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

covenant said:


> Love the frame.....of course it's not the usual BD fare...maybe that's why.
> But no money for another bike this year...alas.



I wonder if having your frame end up at BD is like an author having his book end up at the dollar store?


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

*A little interested*

That bike looks pretty nice although I am interested in seeing they will pack either SRAM or Campi parts on it too...

Do you know when they will post onto BD?



Oversane said:


> I'm not in the market for a new bike mainly because I would never live to unpack it, (I'm married) but that Kestrel that BD is going to be selling is one sweet looking ride.
> 
> When I went out shopping in the summer of '06, the bike I liked the best was Giant carbon. The bike I rode was Giant's entry level with 105 and weighed over 20 lbs. It was priced at $1999.
> 
> ...


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I just got my Pedal Force ZX3 from the Group Buy...thought I was done buying bikes this year. And then I was told about the BD Kestrel deal..arrggghh. I have to admit that the Kestrels were not on my list (more because of a lack of dealers nearby than anything else) but I am seriously considering getting the Evoke (I like the RT700 as well but the geometry of the Evoke fits me better). I figure by the time they show up I should have had enough time to buy parts for it.

Anybody got any ideas for when I tell Mrs. RC28 about it ?


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

midlife_xs's said:


> I had one of the earliest Kestrels, a SCI 200 way back '91. Monocoque Carbon Fiber frames were a novelty then. It has a nice/silent ride muffling everything before it passes to the rider, but I missed the springy/lively ride of a steel frame. My son borrowed it for a race, went down and the right brake lever and rear derailleur were bruised but the frame came out unscathed. He liked it so much he bought his own 2.8 EMS. After a season of racing, (crash included) he sent it back to Kestrel for refurbishing. When it came back it looked brand new. I also read just recently from another Kestrel owner that warranty is topnotched.


I still have my very early production 4000, 200SC and KM40 models, which all predated the 200SCi (the 4000 came out in the mid/late 80's). My 4000 is probably one of very few CF frames from the 80's that never had any "issues" despite being raced and riden extensively. They definitely did have a great warranty program which matched the quality of their frames. Sadly, it looks like the competition has long ago surpassed Kestrel, and with the various ownership changes that have occurred over the years I'm not sure they are much more than a name anymore.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

How did you find this out? I don't see any information on BD's site.

BTW, I read about this particular frame (I think in Bicycling magazine). They really liked it. I have an excellent Immortal Spirit already, but this thing has got more flair. I especially like the seat collar which is a lot like the one on the Orca.

On a side note, I had promised months ago that I would report on my Immortal Spirit and never did. Well, I will put the pics up when I get a chance (a baby, a full time job, part-time business, night school, and a wife can be time consuming). The verdict though has been that the Spirit is super stiff and handles great. Of course, there were a few small issues (cracked fork upon arrival that was replaced with a Ritchey WCS Carbon fork and short stem). I also changed out the wheels for some Ksyrium ES's.


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Kestrel RT700 Links*

Here are some links to read up on the RT700 if youre interested.

http://outside.away.com/outside/gear/gear.tcl?gear=Kestrel-RT700&gear_id=4721&action=showgear
http://www.bicyclenewswire.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.showrelease&cid=163&id=487
http://bikehugger.com/2007/07/kestrel_rt700_winning_awards.htm
http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/archive.php?formPhase=bykeyword&search_terms=kestrel&x=0&y=0
http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/st...ction=Biz&fromSearch=true&searchTerms=kestrel
http://www.ideinc.com/
http://www.kestrel-usa.com/
http://www.ideinc.com/rt700.html


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

I looked at the photos in the first post link and I was in love (mind you I have bought a bike and there is no budget for a second bike.) I read the outside review in post 11 and remember reading that at the barber's shop-cool I think. Then I click on the Kestrel site and this is what I see:

Account for domain www.kestrel-usa.com has been suspended

As much as I find Lifelover tiresome, perhaps he is right. Sure will be the prettiest bike in the BD lineup-I think an ice version would be very chill.


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

simonton said:


> Account for domain www.kestrel-usa.com has been suspended



Man I hope my post didnt cause the site to go down


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If they did go belly up, how would warranty work


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> If they did go belly up, how would warranty work


If RoadBikeReview Forums went belly up, what would members with over TWO THOUSAND post do?? :confused5:


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> If RoadBikeReview Forums went belly up, what would members with over TWO THOUSAND post do?? :confused5:



more porn i guess:thumbsup:


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

simonton said:


> I looked at the photos in the first post link and I was in love (mind you I have bought a bike and there is no budget for a second bike.) I read the outside review in post 11 and remember reading that at the barber's shop-cool I think. Then I click on the Kestrel site and this is what I see:
> 
> Account for domain www.kestrel-usa.com has been suspended
> 
> As much as I find Lifelover tiresome, perhaps he is right. Sure will be the prettiest bike in the BD lineup-I think an ice version would be very chill.


I would presume the current problem with Kestrel's web site and why BD has some Kestrel frames to offers is related to the news a month or so ago of Advanced Sports acquiring Kestrel. Read more here: http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/421.html


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Interesting...just Tuesday night I was browsing through the Kestrel site and was able to look at geometries, picture galleries , etc, with no problem. Whatever happened to it, happened yesterday.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

RHankey said:


> I would presume the current problem with Kestrel's web site and why BD has some Kestrel frames to offers is related to the news a month or so ago of Advanced Sports acquiring Kestrel. Read more here: http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/421.html



Makes sense. I think Mike is pretty tight with the folks at Advanced.


----------



## MadCowMoo (Aug 1, 2007)

Well the Kestrel site is back up . Mike ( if you read this ) will you be offering frames for sale ? I sure would like to build one with the components of my chose this winter.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

MadCowMoo said:


> Well the Kestrel site is back up . Mike ( if you read this ) will you be offering frames for sale ? I sure would like to build one with the components of my chose this winter.


Yes
we will be selling RT700 frames in copper
and Evoke frames in Red

at really good prices
they should be in around Feb 1st


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

What price point are we talking here, Mike?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

SM-Rider said:


> What price point are we talking here, Mike?



I will post our Hoilday Forum offer in here
and RBR may post link later if they like


----------



## MadCowMoo (Aug 1, 2007)

Mike the frame uses a semi integerated headset . Does it come with the frame , if not which headset is the right one for it ?


----------

